# 72 Hours filled with trains



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2011)

Being a freshman in college suddenly left me with a month off, and not too much planned, so I gave my good friend down in Washington a call of Saturday night, and he was free, so my first Amtrak trip of the year took shape.

On Tuesday morning I woke up, and hastily packed my things since my train had a pretty early departure. I drove from my home to Metropark. I got there roughly 45 minutes before my train was set to depart. I took a seat on the platform, and had a front row seat to the morning rush hour along the Northeast Corridor. I saw 11 trains in a very short span of time.

Train number 12 was my ride down to Washington it was Northeast Regional 183 and it arrived 2 minutes late. I was worried since I wasn’t boarding in New York I would have trouble finding a window seat, but early of a Tuesday I had no trouble finding a window seat. I was pretty tired, and dozed on and off to Wilmington, DE. After we departed Wilmington I headed to the café car for a little breakfast. I had a bagel and a cup of tea. Much to my surprise there weren’t very many people in the café car, so I decided to eat in the café. I lingered a little longer then I usually would, but since the car was virtually empty I didn’t feel like it was a big deal. As we entered the first Baltimore tunnel I returned to my seat. The rest of the trip went by quickly, and before I knew it we were arriving in Washington. I glanced at the time as I detrained we had arrived a full 5 minutes ahead of schedule. Very impressive!

I took a stroll through Union Station which after to my visit to Kansas City in October wasn’t as moving as it had been in prior visits. After a nice walk through the main hall, and the shopping mall I decided to use my Select Plus status for the first time, and entered the Club Acela. The agent was very friendly, and when I said I was leaving on METRO she just smiled, and said no problem. I only stayed a few minutes as my friend said he was ready to pick me up at the Van Dorn Metro station whenever I got there.

I headed underground and began my first riding on the Washington Metro in a couple years. My SmarTrip card amazingly still worked, and I tapped into the system. I rode 3 stops to Metro Center where I had a 6 minute wait until a Blue Line Train appeared. I had no trouble getting a seat and enjoyed the ride. Metro is nothing like the New York Subway system, and felt a lot like my ride on the Red Line in LA. At the Ronald Regan National Airport stop I called my friend, and told him I was a few stops away. The rest of the ride was uneventful, and my friend was waiting to pick me up. Later that day I took my first ride on the Yellow Line, and eventually visited the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum.

Around 4:30 the next day it was time for me to say good bye to my friend, and Washington, DC. I boarded Metro at the Van Dorn station, and retraced my steps from yesterday morning. At Metro Center rush hour was just getting underway, which is my favorite way to see a transit system operating under typical weekday rush hour conditions. I boarded a very crowded standing room only Red Line train toward Union Station. It took a couple tries to close the doors since people were really packed in. The ride to Union Station didn’t take very long, but it was certainly interesting to squeeze my way through other passengers before finally exiting the car. I was elbow to elbow with commuters heading for trains to the suburbs. It took several minutes, and a couple escalator rides before I was able to get out of the Metro station.

From there I took another quick stroll through the main hall of Union Station before checking into the Club Acela. After a few minutes I headed out the East door for track 19. There were Amtrak Police there with a couple of dogs, and a table set up to screen luggage. Luckily, I was not selected, and the gate agent allowed me to board train 138. There were only 2 other people in the car when I entered, and found a window seat in the center of the car. The car quickly filled up, and when departed on time at 6:10 I would say it was well over half full.

An Amtrak Police K9 unit walked through the train as we pulled out of Washington, and I noticed he got off in New Carrollton. It was nice to see Amtrak was having a highly visible security presence, and how you can have transportation security without creating screening checkpoints that involve enhanced pat downs. Somewhere after Wilmington, DE I decided to get some diner, so I walked 3 cars forward to the café where I purchased a chicken caesar salad.

On my way back to my seat I got a call from my boss who was in a big rush to get to Hopedale Massachusetts where he had just purchased a new truck, and wanted to have it by tomorrow night. I spent pretty much the rest of the train ride figuring out how to get us to Framingham, Massachusetts where someone would pick us up, and take us to the truck. By the time the train was coming to a stop in Metropark I had all the details figured out, and Amtrak reservations made. I would have roughly 8 hours until it was time to start my trip up to get the truck.

I was starting to like the idea of the whole thing, and dubbed it my first “business” trip. I was going to be traveling on Acela, and not only was ticket paid for I was getting paid to be onboard. A very good deal if you ask me.

I had to wake up at 4:30 AM to ensure I would have everything in place, and meet my travel companion for the day. Around 5:15 I met up with the other gentleman who was going to be heading up with me. As my boss put it, “Stephen you handle the trains, Jake will handle the driving.” Just like that my boss drove us to the Middletown Train station, and we boarded the 5:51 AM North Jersey Coastline Local on our way to New York Penn Station. We sat in the quiet car which NJ Transit has begun adding to all rush hour trains. The crew made a couple announcements about the quiet car and everyone seemed to respect the rules.

When we got to Penn Station I took advantage of my Select Plus status and we waited for Acela 2150 to Boston in the Club Acela. It was the fourth day in a row I’d been in a Club Acela, and I was starting to really see the value in it. They called for boarding about 20 minutes to 10, and we were pretty much first in line. Boarding was a breeze, and we were able to get a pair of seats. I offered the window to my traveling companion, but he declined. Fine by me! He leaned the seat back, and slept right up till Route 128. I of course broke out my laptop, and tracked our speed and progress with GPS. We made perfect time throughout the entire run. In Providence 2 Amtrak Police K9 teams boarded the train, and swept through the train a few times. The officers and dogs rode with us all the way to South Station.

We arrived in South Station an impressive 17 minutes ahead of the timetable. We had about 35 minutes until the next MBTA train on the Framingham/Worcester branch. This ride was interesting for 2 reasons. It was my first time riding MBTA commuter rail, and Framingham is the first stop of the Boston Section of the Lakeshore Limited, which is the only train I haven’t ridden in the Northeast. The ride was nothing impressive, we ran left handed through most of the stations. MBTA got us to Framingham right on time, and we were soon on our way to the car dealership.

The drive back was actually quite pleasant I drove from Hopedale, MA to the first rest stop pasted New Haven, CT. We didn’t hit too much traffic, and at 8 PM we were back in the same driveway we started the trip 14 hours ago. I could get used to this whole “business” travel thing!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## acelafan (Jan 7, 2011)

I enjoyed your write-up, sounds like a fun day! The MBTA is definitely not as interesting as the trains on the NEC as you said. Much slower as those diesels chug along the CSX tracks but they haven't failed me yet traveling between Boston and Worcester. It would be fantastic if those tracks are ever electrified.

I'm sure you enjoyed the train part more than the driving part.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 8, 2011)

Great report LTR. Never seen an Amtrak K-9 unit before. I assume they are used pretty much exclusively on the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jan 8, 2011)

K-9 is a regular on 150 NWK-NYP (as am I NWK to NHV LOL )


----------



## Eric S (Jan 8, 2011)

Pastor Dave said:


> Great report LTR. Never seen an Amtrak K-9 unit before. I assume they are used pretty much exclusively on the Northeast Corridor.


I've seen them in Chicago and on _Hiawatha_ trains between CHI & MKE.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 8, 2011)

:hi: Nice work if you can get it Stephen!  Im surprised that you havent ridden the Boston Section of the LakeShore since youve practically lived on trains the past year or so!

And your rides on the Washinton Metro bring back memories of my days in DC, still think overall it's a great subway system compared to most! Pretty sweet getting to hangout in the CAs also!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2011)

Good report - *BUT* ...

You left out the *MOST* important part! Zipping thru KIN!




For that, you get a B- only!



(I think I was at the station that morning, and saw a NB AE zip thru!



)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 8, 2011)

acelafan said:


> I enjoyed your write-up, sounds like a fun day! The MBTA is definitely not as interesting as the trains on the NEC as you said. Much slower as those diesels chug along the CSX tracks but they haven't failed me yet traveling between Boston and Worcester. It would be fantastic if those tracks are ever electrified.
> 
> I'm sure you enjoyed the train part more than the driving part.


Even if they strung the wire I wonder if MBTA would use it. I am pretty sure they are a 100% diesel operation even though the line to Providence is under wire. Either way it was nice to get a taste for another commuter agency.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 8, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Nice work if you can get it Stephen!  Im surprised that you havent ridden the Boston Section of the LakeShore since youve practically lived on trains the past year or so!
> 
> And your rides on the Washinton Metro bring back memories of my days in DC, still think overall it's a great subway system compared to most! Pretty sweet getting to hangout in the CAs also!


Thanks Jim. The Boston section of the LSL is the only track north of NYP I haven't covered mostly because it involves a hotel stay in Boston. Although if it keeps snowing the way it did and I'll have that track covered in no time.

I have to agree that the Washington METRO is one of the better systems.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Good report - *BUT* ...
> 
> You left out the *MOST* important part! Zipping thru KIN!
> 
> ...



I must have blinked! I honestly didn't catch KIN as we rocketed through RI


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I must have blinked! I honestly didn't catch KIN as we rocketed through RI


How could anyone blink past Chez Traveler East (CTE)?



CTE is a National Monument (or at least it should be)!





I though that I heard Joe Boardman wants to move the National HQ of Amtrak to CTE!


----------



## hello (Jan 8, 2011)

_Enjoyed your report .... thank you!_


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jan 8, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > :hi: Nice work if you can get it Stephen!  Im surprised that you havent ridden the Boston Section of the LakeShore since youve practically lived on trains the past year or so!
> ...


You can do it westbound using first Acela or Regional NYP to BBY.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2011)

NJCoastExp said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Heck, if you're willing to live dangerously, you can even catch 2150 the 8 AM Acela and still make the train in South Station with 18 minutes to spare when on time (weekdays only, 12 minutes on weekends). Running a bit late, bail at BBY for more connection time.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 9, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Being a freshman in college suddenly left me with a month off, and not too much planned, so I gave my good friend down in Washington a call of Saturday night, and he was free, so my first Amtrak trip of the year took shape.
> 
> On Tuesday morning I woke up, and hastily packed my things since my train had a pretty early departure. I drove from my home to Metropark. I got there roughly 45 minutes before my train was set to depart. I took a seat on the platform, and had a front row seat to the morning rush hour along the Northeast Corridor. I saw 11 trains in a very short span of time.
> 
> ...


Steven, thanks for writing. It's great to know that we have another generation behind us that knows how to juggle train trips. Sounds like you had a great one!


----------



## Sbaitso (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice trip report. I always enjoy reading about the different stations that I've only rode past without the chance to get out and explore. Now I'm trying to figure out how I can work riding Amtrak into my job duties!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2011)

Sbaitso said:


> I'm trying to figure out how I can work riding Amtrak into my job duties!


I'm trying to figure out how I can combine work into my riding on Amtrak!


----------



## Sbaitso (Jan 10, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Sbaitso said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out how I can work riding Amtrak into my job duties!
> ...


If either one of us figures it out, we need to hire the other one. No need to worry about Long Train Runnin' since he's already got that benefit!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 11, 2011)

AlanB said:


> NJCoastExp said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


I did notice that when I was in Boston I was like oh look the LSL is boarding, but your right that would be a pretty tight connection in BOS. Food for thought I suppose.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 11, 2011)

had8ley said:


> Steven, thanks for writing. It's great to know that we have another generation behind us that knows how to juggle train trips. Sounds like you had a great one!


It was a very cool 3 days. I'll keep riding Amtrak as long as they are still running pax trains around the county :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 11, 2011)

Sbaitso said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sbaitso said:
> ...


Sadly I think that was a one time deal :lol: Even though once was pretty cool!


----------



## chuljin (Jan 11, 2011)

Sbaitso said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sbaitso said:
> ...


Just live in Glendale and work in downtown LA. I know someone who became a very wealthy man (AGR-wise) that way.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 12, 2011)

chuljin said:


> Just live in Glendale and work in downtown LA. I know someone who became a very wealthy man (AGR-wise) that way.


I wonder who that could be?



Maybe someone who moved back to GDL from AZ, because he missed AGR points?


----------



## FunNut (Jan 12, 2011)

I've seen security with a K9 walking around the small station at Baltimore airport, several times.


----------

